# Shot glass with fathers initials



## olddump (Apr 5, 2004)

I just dug this little [shot glass-mug] the day before yesterday. It has the letters H-B on the front and a crown above it. It is a nice addition to my shot glass collection [5 of them] this being the best. Nicer as they are my fathers initials. Does anyone know of t H-B and crown incorporated in ant companys logos?







  P.S. Forgot to cut photo


----------



## deepwoods (Apr 6, 2004)

O.D- Thats a very neat synchronicity finding a great old mug with your dads initials. It     appears to be salt-glazed, is it? The crown suggests a european connection - where are    you located? I wish I could tell you more about the piece, but regardless a nice find.


----------



## maineahh62 (Apr 6, 2004)

hello olddump,as far as i can tell this is a  beer mug made in Germany. It is engraved  with a blue Crown and the letters HB, which stands for Hofbrau. is yours engraved on the bottom with  Made in Germany  and a number as well? i will e-mail you the site from were i found this info, it has a picture there as well.
 it should also have engraved 1L (one Liter) close to the top of the mug.


----------



## olddump (Apr 6, 2004)

It is the shot glass that goes with that nug. T hat is a wrist watch it is next to in the pic. I did;nt think it was too old as there is the rubble from a bar that was torn down not so long ago 4-5 years. I can't ask for better info than that thanks a bunch oh it dos'nt have any thing on the bottom but it's a lot smaller than the mug. but no mistaking it goes with that mug[] this is a great new forum. Thanks again
                                                                                                 Tom, Olddump


----------



## maineahh62 (Apr 6, 2004)

hi tom, sorry about the mix up on my part, i guess i got a got a little carried away and read right over the shot glass part, i have yet to get out in the wood's for my bottle hunts, the weather here changes every 10 minutes, there is a saying here in maine, if you dont like the weather wait a minute it will change, but in the mean time i can still hunt for bottles right here and learn something from each search and hey, with a little luck i might just help a fellow bottle digger and thank you for your appreciation with my search results.


----------

